# What's your genre?



## noob of the north (Dec 28, 2017)

Fantasy is a pretty big umbrella for a lot of genres these days. Some writers find "their" genre and stick to it while others search for theirs for a long time. Some writers refuse to pick one and want to play with several. Maybe the idea of pinning down a genre for your writing (except for the label "fantasy")  is a horrid thought, or perhaps you invented your own genre? Whatever you call your writing and wherever you've been genre-wise, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Dec 29, 2017)

My fantasy stories are high fantasy. I might crossover into other sub-genres, but (in my mind at least) there is always an assumption of a high level of magic in my story worlds.


----------



## Malik (Dec 29, 2017)

Fantasy technothriller.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 29, 2017)

Believe it or not I had to look it up 

So my favourite types of stories to write (and read/watch) are those that are fairly mundane (set in our normal world) but have magical elements lurking under the surface. Films like Pan's Lybrinth, Mary Poppin's, or Hook, and stories like A Wrinkle In Time or American Gods are my favourites. Turns out this genre is called:

*Contemporary Fantasy: 
*
_This is a bit of a tricky category, and it isn’t precisely defined. I use it to mean stories set in our modern world that do not have the ‘feel’ of urban fantasy or paranormal romance. Use your discretion with this one. Examples, by my definition: Practical Magic and the Harry Potter series.
Fantasy Sub-Categories_

Most of my stories are for kids, and are somewhat of a Wrinkle in Time/ Percy Jackson hybrid.My stories for adults are always set in our world, but contain a magical or supernatural element to them. 


*
*


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 29, 2017)

We write urban fantasy, set in the fictional city of Seahaven, Washington. Our series is a multigenerational family saga about the difference a small, but dedicated group of people can make in the world.

Next year, however, we are also planning to debut an epic fantasy series that's been in the works for years. Very excited!


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 29, 2017)

My first novel (or novels, as it was published in four parts) was pretty much Epic Fantasy but I've steadily moved toward something more akin to Terry Pratchett's work. Not 'comedic fantasy,' necessarily (or however one wants to label it) but a lighter touch. All the stuff is pretty much High Fantasy, with very little or no reference to this world in which we live.

It is certainly possible for a book to fit into more than one genre. Most do, in fact. So I tend to label my novels as Fantasy Adventure and not go with any finer definition than that.


----------



## WooHooMan (Dec 29, 2017)

I work almost exclusively in pre-apocalyptic wuxia dreampop sci-fantasy.

But seriously, I mostly stick to anti-epic fantasy.  Emphasis on down-to-earth characters in a strange environment, short and brutal action, small but personal stakes, unconventional story structure and all done in a short length.


----------



## Chessie2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Technically what I write is romance (mostly historical) but I have written a lot of fantasy stories either with romantic elements or straight romances. Guess I've always written about love in some way. I had to think back but several years ago when I first joined this site I was writing less romances and more what I guess would be low magic/somewhat dark love stories. I'd like to focus on more fantasy in the near future, since I'm virtually unknown and can play around some.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 29, 2017)

Alternate historical fantasy. Or maybe just historical fantasy. It depends on who you ask (different people use different descriptions). A look at lists on the net reveals 
alternate historical fantasy
alternate world fantasy
alternate history (fantasy)
historical fantasy
medieval fantasy
This site Alternate History Books | Best Fantasy Books offers a specific definition.
Amazon offers "historical fantasy" and "alternative history" under the "fantasy" category. But Arthurian gets its own sub-category. Good grief.

So, I dunno. I'm in the there somewhere, I reckon.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 30, 2017)

Alternate world contemporary fantasy.

The stories take place in a setting that's a mix between the real world of today and a fairly typical fantasy world.

Going by Amazon's available genres it's just "fantasy"


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> My fantasy stories are high fantasy. I might crossover into other sub-genres, but (in my mind at least) there is always an assumption of a high level of magic in my story worlds.


The level of fantasy, high or low, is very interesting. I always get in a state of awe at the high fantasy-stuff, like making fantasy races and completely new flora and fauna, and very intricate magic systems... To me that's like imaginary science in a way, and something I could never do.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Malik said:


> Fantasy technothriller.


Thank you so much for providing the link, because I had to look that up.  It looks like that genre with fantasy elements can create some really interesting stories. I'm very intrigued.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Heliotrope said:


> Believe it or not I had to look it up
> 
> So my favourite types of stories to write (and read/watch) are those that are fairly mundane (set in our normal world) but have magical elements lurking under the surface. Films like Pan's Lybrinth, Mary Poppin's, or Hook, and stories like A Wrinkle In Time or American Gods are my favourites. Turns out this genre is called:
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh, genres, especially in fantasy; it's a freaking jungle.  Contemporary fantasy is a great genre, I love the ordinary world turning out to be a lot more magical than it seems. Wishful thinking, probably, heh. It was so interesting reading about what you write, and that you write for both kids and adults. I have such a hard time deciding an audience for my books, which is probably not a good thing. I tend to call them "crossover", but I don't know if that's right. And now I've heard so much good stuff about "A Wrinkle in Time" everywhere that I need to read it.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

A. E. Lowan said:


> We write urban fantasy, set in the fictional city of Seahaven, Washington. Our series is a multigenerational family saga about the difference a small, but dedicated group of people can make in the world.
> 
> Next year, however, we are also planning to debut an epic fantasy series that's been in the works for years. Very excited!


Oh, I love urban fantasy, because towns and cities are my favourite kind of worldbuilding, and I love, LOVE the sound of your saga. Switching genres is also so much fun, and I'll definitely hope to hear more about your epic fantasy here on MS. How many books are you planning for that series?


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Insolent Lad said:


> My first novel (or novels, as it was published in four parts) was pretty much Epic Fantasy but I've steadily moved toward something more akin to Terry Pratchett's work. Not 'comedic fantasy,' necessarily (or however one wants to label it) but a lighter touch. All the stuff is pretty much High Fantasy, with very little or no reference to this world in which we live.
> 
> It is certainly possible for a book to fit into more than one genre. Most do, in fact. So I tend to label my novels as Fantasy Adventure and not go with any finer definition than that.


This is so close to my writing heart, it's actually a bit scary. The description of not writing pure "comedic fantasy", but to aim for that sort of lightness and fun, that's spot on for me too. 

I love what I've read of Pratchett so far - the quirkiness and those laughing out loud-moments are just to die for - but I'm rarely afraid for the characters, or feel really invested in the outcome, so I wanna get those things into my writing. I totally agree that genre elements spill over in all kinds of stuff and there are a lot of fun things one can do with that. I use "fantasy adventures" to describe most of my writing too, and I think it's perfect for fast-paced, thrilling stories with a mix of comedy and drama and horror and all kinds of elements. Thank you for sharing, that was really fun to read and I related so strongly.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

WooHooMan said:


> I work almost exclusively in pre-apocalyptic wuxia dreampop sci-fantasy.
> 
> But seriously, I mostly stick to anti-epic fantasy.  Emphasis on down-to-earth characters in a strange environment, short and brutal action, small but personal stakes, unconventional story structure and all done in a short length.


I have to admit, I got a bit excited by the "pre-apocalyptic wuxia dreampop sci-fantasy." I love to hear about odd genres. 

Oh, the anti-epic, that can be a lot of fun. I always enjoy really down-to-earth characters too and I'm a sucker for when their personal goals are a bit selfish too. The unconventional story structure sounds really interesting, and I wish I was brave enough to experiment a bit more. I loved to hear that you work in short lenght, because I get the impression that shorter fantasy is a bit rare, or am I wrong? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Chessie2 said:


> Technically what I write is romance (mostly historical) but I have written a lot of fantasy stories either with romantic elements or straight romances. Guess I've always written about love in some way. I had to think back but several years ago when I first joined this site I was writing less romances and more what I guess would be low magic/somewhat dark love stories. I'd like to focus on more fantasy in the near future, since I'm virtually unknown and can play around some.


Historical stuff are so much fun! Sorry, got excited there. But it is.  

Playing around is great. I'm all for that. And those universal elements, like you write about love, they can definitely be applied to so many different genres, like you talked about. Genres are like an amusement park sometimes, not knowing what ride to pick, because they all look like so much fun! What kind of fantasy would you like to focus on in the future? Do you know? It was really neat to hear about how you changed focus/tone in your writing, that happened to me too. I was more serious when I was younger, I think. Thank you so much for sharing, and yes, let's play around while we're unknown (with the hope that will change, of course, ha!).


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

skip.knox said:


> Alternate historical fantasy. Or maybe just historical fantasy. It depends on who you ask (different people use different descriptions). A look at lists on the net reveals
> alternate historical fantasy
> alternate world fantasy
> alternate history (fantasy)
> ...


Yep, welcome to the wonderful maze of genres, heh. But I like it, I get a kick out of them, especially the cyberpunk subcategories and derivatives. Stitch-punk always makes me giggle, it's odd and kinda wonderful. Gosh, I don't think I ever heard of the Arthurian sub-category before, but that's good to know. I like the Alternative History Fantasy-label myself. It can open up the question of "which time period" in a social situation, and then one has something to talk about.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 30, 2017)

Svrtnsse said:


> Alternate world contemporary fantasy.
> 
> The stories take place in a setting that's a mix between the real world of today and a fairly typical fantasy world.
> 
> Going by Amazon's available genres it's just "fantasy"


Amazon seems to need more funny and imaginative sub-genres for fantasy, like the Arthurian one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malik (Dec 30, 2017)

noob of the north said:


> Thank you so much for providing the link, because I had to look that up.  It looks like that genre with fantasy elements can create some really interesting stories. I'm very intrigued.



I wish I could take credit; an ARC reader coined the term. 

We'd talked about this in the Ivory Tower thread, but the short of it is that it was a natural outgrowth of the hands-on study and research I've put in, coupled with my love of technical thrillers--Clancy, Crichton, Cussler, Stephen Hunter, Lustbader, Larry Bond--and finding a kickass thriller editor.


----------



## Ban (Dec 30, 2017)

Crime fiction is my thing when it comes to prose. My poetic stuff goes wherever it wants to go.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 30, 2017)

Uhhhh 

Most of my stories and ideas can be variously described as having elements of steampunk, dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and weird fiction. I guess The Story is considered epic or high fantasy...maybe? but like. really weird, and also with dystopian stuff, and with no resemblance to pseudo-european sword and sorcery nor any elves or dwarves. I love the 'punk subgenres: biopunk, steampunk, cyberpunk, et cetera. I'm going to get into alternate history and historical fantasy at some point. Probably mostly weird fiction though? 

My current book is like a *very* gritty steampunk dystopia with some weird.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 30, 2017)

Banten said:


> Crime fiction is my thing when it comes to prose.


I write crime-oriented stuff when I step out of the fantasy world and into 'real life.' It could possibly be put in the 'surf-noir' sub-genre, though it's probably not nearly dark enough!


----------



## Ban (Dec 30, 2017)

Insolent Lad said:


> I write crime-oriented stuff when I step out of the fantasy world and into 'real life.' It could possibly be put in the 'surf-noir' sub-genre, though it's probably not nearly dark enough!



I guess you write Surf-gris then.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 30, 2017)

noob of the north said:


> Oh, I love urban fantasy, because towns and cities are my favourite kind of worldbuilding, and I love, LOVE the sound of your saga. Switching genres is also so much fun, and I'll definitely hope to hear more about your epic fantasy here on MS. How many books are you planning for that series?


For the urban fantasy series, _The Books of Binding_ (the first of which,_ Faerie Rising_, is now available on Amazon), we currently have about 20 books planned, so it'll be a long-running series. As for the epic fantasy, it's most likely going to be a chunky trilogy. I just can't seem to write short.


----------



## Orc Knight (Dec 30, 2017)

For right now I mostly dwell in High and Science Fantasy. Try to throw in some humor from time to time. Have done Low Fantasy too. And Dystopian Sci-Fi. For right now mostly in a High Fantasy that deals in turning Fairy Tales all about and dealing with recovering from a war that's left the world in a post apocalyptic state. It drops into the Science Fantasy later on and becomes a bit of a generational saga too.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'm all over the show. Just in general I write fantasy, sci fi, space opera and angelic fiction. In fantasy itself I write high and epic, urban and steampunk.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Annoyingkid (Dec 31, 2017)

High Fantasy with superhero elements. Like LotR meets the justice league.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

Malik said:


> I wish I could take credit; an ARC reader coined the term.
> 
> We'd talked about this in the Ivory Tower thread, but the short of it is that it was a natural outgrowth of the hands-on study and research I've put in, coupled with my love of technical thrillers--Clancy, Crichton, Cussler, Stephen Hunter, Lustbader, Larry Bond--and finding a kickass thriller editor.


Writing that includes special interests like that are always so much fun to read, that's the books one learns from. Thank you for the list of writers, this is perfect for the winter reading, and Hunters new book G-man definitely seems very interesting to me, I'll see if I can get hold that.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm all over the show. Just in general I write fantasy, sci fi, space opera and angelic fiction. In fantasy itself I write high and epic, urban and steampunk.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.


That sounds like so much fun to play in all of those genres. And you ventured into sci-fi, wow, I'm still too chicken to go there. And you're a fellow steampunk-writer, yay! Writing a steampunk novel, that was the most fun I've ever had with a novel. What kind of steampunk do you write? British or American?


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

Annoyingkid said:


> High Fantasy with superhero elements. Like LotR meets the justice league.


That sounds incredible! Superheroes often have that epic feel to them, so what a cool blend. I can see that working very well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

Banten said:


> Crime fiction is my thing when it comes to prose. My poetic stuff goes wherever it wants to go.


I find crime so hard to write, so you have my immediate respect here. Poetry is very cool, but I'm so uneducated in it. Charlotte Mew inspired me to write some fantasy stories though. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Uhhhh
> 
> Most of my stories and ideas can be variously described as having elements of steampunk, dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and weird fiction. I guess The Story is considered epic or high fantasy...maybe? but like. really weird, and also with dystopian stuff, and with no resemblance to pseudo-european sword and sorcery nor any elves or dwarves. I love the 'punk subgenres: biopunk, steampunk, cyberpunk, et cetera. I'm going to get into alternate history and historical fantasy at some point. Probably mostly weird fiction though?
> 
> My current book is like a *very* gritty steampunk dystopia with some weird.


Oh, yeah, I can see why picking a genre would be hard for you, haha! Maybe it's an excellent opportunity to invent your own genres, because it sounds like they should have names. Super-interesting! I love the blending you have going, and I think genre boundaries are definitely there to be pushed, and genres themselves to be mixed and turned into new ones, that is so inspiring. 

The -punk, yes! So much fun to pick from there. I love the sound of your gritty steampunk dystopia, it sounds wild, I'd love to hear more about that. I always see steampunk as an alternative history, so the leap into historical fantasy is a definite draw for me too. I recently got more interested in the Napoleonic wars, but the research is a bit daunting. Thank you so much for sharing your wild genre blending, it was so much fun to hear about, and totally inspiring!


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

A. E. Lowan said:


> For the urban fantasy series, _The Books of Binding_ (the first of which,_ Faerie Rising_, is now available on Amazon), we currently have about 20 books planned, so it'll be a long-running series. As for the epic fantasy, it's most likely going to be a chunky trilogy. I just can't seem to write short.


O, cool, I have to look that up. Wow, 20 books! That's incredible, and I hope you'll have a lot of success with them. Yeah, I hear you about writing short. I tried it, but I don't enjoy it the same way as novels. Thanks for answering, and the best of luck with the chunky trilogy!


----------



## noob of the north (Dec 31, 2017)

Orc Knight said:


> For right now I mostly dwell in High and Science Fantasy. Try to throw in some humor from time to time. Have done Low Fantasy too. And Dystopian Sci-Fi. For right now mostly in a High Fantasy that deals in turning Fairy Tales all about and dealing with recovering from a war that's left the world in a post apocalyptic state. It drops into the Science Fantasy later on and becomes a bit of a generational saga too.


I love the sound of turning fairy tales around, that always peeks my interest, and mixing that with a post-apocalyptic world and science fantasy... Gosh, I'd pick that up so fast in a book shop. O, and a high five on throwing in humor! I hope you have a lot of fun working on your High Fantasy mix of awesomeness, and thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Noob,

There are different types of Steampunk? American and British? Never knew that. What's the difference?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 31, 2017)

psychotick said:


> Hi Noob,
> 
> There are different types of Steampunk? American and British? Never knew that. What's the difference?
> 
> Cheers, Greg.


The amount of tea drunk, I do believe.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 31, 2017)

My writing tends to be very Mythological in nature. But lately I have also been complicating it with elements of Alternate History and Far Future, Post Apocalyptic elements and Lovecraftian Horror. I don't really know what I would call it.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 31, 2017)

Fantasy. Always fantasy. Some epic, some historical, some "portal fantasy" (person from Earth ends up in a fantasy world), some focused on talking animals rather than humans or vampires or Fae, some retellings of older works (The Little Mermaid and The Hunchback of Notre Dame specifically)


----------



## noob of the north (Jan 1, 2018)

psychotick said:


> Hi Noob,
> 
> There are different types of Steampunk? American and British? Never knew that. What's the difference?
> 
> Cheers, Greg.


Hi Greg. I think the difference is mostly just the location and their culture (and that the writers are influenced by works in other genres from that culture). But because the British Victorian Era and the American Wild West(Western Steampunk) are two of the most common settings in steampunk it's a good place to start asking questions. Although the answer can be very likely be: "Neither! It's on a planet in the Byron solar system which runs by clockwork."  

But yeah, steampunk is also a place with some subgenres/ to play around in. Here's a list of some categories: Steampunk by any other name.  But I usually just read about genres and subgenres as something to entertain and inspire me, and not as something I have to fit my story into.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 1, 2018)

My books are all over the place: fantasy, hints of sci-fi without the science, mythological, supernatural, romance, and bits of horror here and there. The only thing missing is cowboys.


----------



## Orc Knight (Jan 1, 2018)

Oooh, cowboys. I do have at least one Fantasy Western sort of attempt at a story. Though dwelling in the Weird West would be a fun little romp.


----------



## LWFlouisa (Jan 1, 2018)

Depends on the book, even the chapter at times. Usually some Cyberpunk Urban Fantasy crossover.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 2, 2018)

I tend to write Low Fantasy with the less magic, the better. This is because I have come to realize that magical systems, kewl powerz and stuff are not very interesting. Characters interacting in a historical enviroment are much more interesting than throwing fireballs or lightning. But I find that historical fiction demands way to much detailed research before I can put my characters into the story and that a fixed historical timeline limits me to where I can take my characters. So Fantasy it is.


----------



## Thoras (Jan 2, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> I tend to write Low Fantasy with the less magic, the better. This is because I have come to realize that magical systems, kewl powerz and stuff are not very interesting. Characters interacting in a historical enviroment are much more interesting than throwing fireballs or lightning. But I find that historical fiction demands way to much detailed research before I can put my characters into the story and that a fixed historical timeline limits me to where I can take my characters. So Fantasy it is.



That's neat, every single word you said could've been said by me as well. This is pretty much the majority of what I like to do, apart from the fact that historical fiction would hinder me with the research, I do also like world building (though this sometimes hinders me too because it can be extremely time-consuming). I do try to implement some fantastical elements as well, but tend to keep them small. Might have to explore those elements a bit in the future to diverse myself, but right now I'd say Low Fantasy for me too.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Jan 2, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> I tend to write Low Fantasy with the less magic, the better. This is because I have come to realize that magical systems, kewl powerz and stuff are not very interesting. Characters interacting in a historical enviroment are much more interesting than throwing fireballs or lightning. But I find that historical fiction demands way to much detailed research before I can put my characters into the story and that a fixed historical timeline limits me to where I can take my characters. So Fantasy it is.



Just curious: Have you read Mistborn: The Final Empire, and if so, did you find its magic system and kewl powerz uninteresting?


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jan 2, 2018)

My primary focus is epic/high fantasy, but I’m also dabbling in noir mob crime thriller, modern vampire comedy, and western... my poor brain.


----------



## Russ (Jan 2, 2018)

I am an artist and I reject all notions of genre or other unfair limitations or labels inflicted on my creations!

Just kidding.

I am working on a feminist high fantasy quartet, and hopefully the first book in a thriller series with fantasy elements.

And you people all need to write more westerns.  I love westerns!


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 2, 2018)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> Just curious: Have you read Mistborn: The Final Empire, and if so, did you find its magic system and kewl powerz uninteresting?



No, I'm afraid I haven't read Misborn. 

Short text on my views on the subject of magic in fantasy below.

I've read Tolkien, Wheel of Time (about half anyway...), most of what David Eddings has writen in Fantasy, Katherine Kerr (most of what she's written at least), parts of what Robin Hobb has written and more. And whenever it was magic I found it boring and in the way of the characters. The concept of the Aes Sedai was great, I was just bored about reading about their magic and wanted to read about them as characters and their interaction with each other and the rest of the world.

When I did find material that didn't have much magic in them, like the books about Mara of Acoma (loved those books due to an non-Western setting and due to them not having much magic in them!) or historical fiction, I found myself relived that there was no magic to get in the way of the characters but that they could develop and interact with each other more on a human level.

And maybe its just me, but I personally think that many Fantasy authors uses magic in a way I don't agree with. To me magic is a spice that can be sparsely applied to give a hightened taste of a character or story. But its never a main ingredient to the story or the setting in itself. Let the characters, relations and interactions be the main ingredients.


----------



## Thoras (Jan 2, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> No, I'm afraid I haven't read Misborn.
> 
> Short text on my views on the subject of magic in fantasy below.
> 
> ...




I just have to interfere here once more, you really should read Mistborn! I envy you, as I can never read it for the first time, again... The book is fantastic, and like you I don't like too much magic - but the magic system in Mistborn is so well planned out, and has their strengths and limitations clearly mapped out so eventually it becomes just as an extension of the humans natural abilities - you learn to see "ah, in this scenario the character can do this or that", if you get what I mean. Brandon Sanderson is a genius when it comes to magic systems in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 2, 2018)

Thoras said:


> I just have to interfere here once more, you really should read Mistborn! I envy you, as I can never read it for the first time, again... The book is fantastic, and like you I don't like too much magic - but the magic system in Mistborn is so well planned out, and has their strengths and limitations clearly mapped out so eventually it becomes just as an extension of the humans natural abilities - you learn to see "ah, in this scenario the character can do this or that", if you get what I mean. Brandon Sanderson is a genius when it comes to magic systems in my humble opinion.



I'll try to slot it in and give it a short. But I can't promise when it will be.


----------



## LWFlouisa (Jan 3, 2018)

I mean I'm not against magic per say, but I can see why Sanderson created the Sanderson laws of magic. Though I personally don't think it goes far enough.

When I wrote science fiction, to me interstellar space travel is not Hard Scifi. By extension, for fantasy, I primarily write what I call "Ghost In The Wires" which is distinct from urban fantasy, in only including elements of Magic Realism in a Cyberpunk setting instead of blantant Orc mingling with humans.

It therefore splits from works like Shadowrun, being closer to a Futuristic 100 years of solitude.


----------



## TheMirrorMage (Jan 3, 2018)

I tried low fantasy a few years ago but sadly didn't get past the worldbuilding with it, but if I wanted to go the "medieval-esque fantasy" that would be the route (essentially avoiding a thought-out magic system).

Now I've got more time on my hands I'm working on (and intending to stick at) something that is mostly soft sci-fi with some elements that could be considered low or contemporary fantasy, though that balance may end up tipping in the next few weeks as I continue worldbuilding and researching.

In terms of the future and exploring other sub-genres of fantasy/science fiction, I have always wanted to take a look at cyberpunk, military sci-fi and possibly steampunk, probably because of the associated aesthetics. To be honest there's very little I wouldn't be interested in writing in the future - practically anything you could label "sci-fi" or "fantasy" sits well with me.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jan 5, 2018)

I came to this website initially because I wanted to write a high fantasy, but even with the help of this forum I couldn’t find a story I wanted to tell. I was still discovering myself in terms of my writing ability, and I now know that while straight fantasy isn’t off the table, my passion is elsewhere.

I like writing stuff that is intentionally genreless. A blend of character based drama, science fiction, horror, and the super natural. On top of that I wrap that all up in a surrealist package. And that, I think, is what I am first and foremost; a surrealist. Since I often go sci-fi and super natural route I continue to hope that I can post here, because I like the users and I like the website.

Also, I do world building as a side hobby, which usually is in writing so I guess that counts.


----------



## Corwynn (Jan 7, 2018)

I've long been drawn to the steampunk genre. In more recent times I've branched out into other things beyond "vanilla" steampunk, but it is still there, lurking in the background. New Weird, Fantastic Noir, Gaslamp Fantasy, and the various -punk genres are what interest me. High or Low, Epic or intimate, either are fine with me, as long as they're well-written and have rich world-building. 

I've developed a fascination with splicing things together in weird and exotic ways, whether that be cultures, technology/magic, or genres. Hybrids are the name of the game nowadays.

When it comes magic/technology systems (as with anything else), it needs to do one of two things: either it needs to conjure up an enticing mental image, or it needs to intrigue me with possible applications. Typical D&D style magic doesn't really do it for me because it doesn't evoke any unique imagery, nor do any particular implications or uses for it leap out at me.


----------



## Danavin (Feb 10, 2018)

Insolent Lad said:


> My first novel (or novels, as it was published in four parts) was pretty much Epic Fantasy


Did you self-publish your "novel" or was it traditionally published? My "novel" turned into four novels, or as I've been considering them more recently, one novel in four parts. I have hopes of seeing them traditionally published but think most publishers want first-time novelists to have a self-contained novel and not the first book in a series.


----------



## Danavin (Feb 10, 2018)

I primarily write high fantasy (trying to finish the fourth and final book in my series) though I have a draft of what I'm calling a paranormal mystery lurking in my peripheral as well.


----------



## Yora (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm pretty much all classic oldschool Sword & Sorcery. The good, introspective kind with weird supernatural elements, not the dumb brutes with a sword.
With elements of noir and use of techniques from horror, and a certain degree of honest, non-comedic pulpiness.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 18, 2018)

Like so many here, I DON'T KNOW MY GENRE! And I don't mean to be contrary, I just sat down to write.
It's NOT fantasy in that there is nothing supernatural. But not so much science either. 
It's New Adult soft sci-fi (I guess) alt-earth lit fic with a modernized medieval feel and a neurodivergent MC.
Can't market that; it's already an entire Tweet.
It isn't even alt-history 'cause I muddled up the geography. Finding comps is murder.
There's computer tech in a kingdom avoiding other innovations like mass-transport and mass-communication because it's polluted nations around them, but all that is only setting. My MC Messengers are like grad-students-meet-Jedi.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Mar 18, 2018)

Gabriella said:


> Like so many here, I DON'T KNOW MY GENRE! And I don't mean to be contrary, I just sat down to write.
> It's NOT fantasy in that there is nothing supernatural. But not so much science either.
> It's New Adult soft sci-fi (I guess) alt-earth lit fic with a modernized medieval feel and a neurodivergent MC.
> Can't market that; it's already an entire Tweet.
> ...



It still falls into spec-fic.


----------



## Yora (Mar 18, 2018)

Is there magic? Then it's fantasy.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. No magic; not that aspect of Jedis.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Mar 22, 2018)

Primarily I write high/epic fantasy with some dark fantasy and sword and sorcery elements. I have been known to dip into a lot of different genres though.


----------



## johnsonjoshuak (Mar 29, 2018)

Gunpowder Fantasy. It gives me an outlet for my obsession with the American Civil War since the age of like 6 =D


----------



## ImaginationGoneWild (Jun 15, 2018)

I discovered not to long ago that my favorite genre is science fantasy. 

But I have written in various genres; high fantasy, slice of life, historical, victorian, roaring 20's - 30's, urban fantasy, horror survival, sci-fi, and science fantasy of course.


----------



## Xitra_Blud (Jun 15, 2018)

Mostly dark fantasy, but I've done others.


----------

